
South Korea Moving to Tax Google, Apple, Amazon - ksec
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/tech/2018/08/129_253245.html
======
ksec
The world as it is right now, lots of people are unhappy with Global companies
making profits within the State / Nation / Country and not contributing back
enough.

Why cant we have a model where all revenue generated within the Nation are
taxed 10%, and have exemption on basic needs such as Food, Transport, Clothes,
Medicals, and Living Apartment ( Any non home owner living housing should be
taxed as well ).

